# Denon AVR-3313CI A/V Receiver Review: Discussion Thread



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

Denon AVR-3313CI Full Review

*Conclusion*

Available online for as low as $900 dollars - the Denon AVR-3313CI brings a lot to the table in terms of price and performance. The audio and video performance of this receiver is excellent; and it comes bundled with a very comprehensive list of features mostly seen in higher end units. 

The base feature set includes multiple zones, dual HDMI outputs and a full suite of network connected apps and features – in short, the AVR-3313CI represents an excellent value in its class. While some competitors have additional amplification or some more esoteric features – the average home theater enthusiast will be extremely satisfied with the Denon AVR-3313CI. The only caveat I will offer before giving a glowing recommendation for this product is for those who have multiple subs or strongly favor advanced room correction. For those individuals – I suggest increasing your budget slightly to purchase a receiver that has the higher resolution MultiEQ XT32 implementation of Audyssey technology. For everyone else looking for a new receiver in this price range – the Denon AVR-3313CI is an excellent contender and unreservedly deserves a shot at being your next A/V Receiver. Recommended. 

Denon AVR-3313CI Full Review


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Denon build quality with those features and a sub $1k price point is very tempting. I think that if they had stuck in XT32 for say an additional $100 then that would be a deal breaker for many looking at this vs. the competition. I really like the fact that the triggers (2) are assignable (Onkyo?) and that you can hook up height and wide speakers and activate them w/out having to perform tedious re-wiring.

Another feature, important still to some, is the inclusion of legacy connections (componenet video). Some competitors have chosen to eliminate them in this years latest offerings since most users probably no longer use them.

I don't think that the remote being basic is really that much of a let down. Gone are the days when AVR companies put lots of effort into remotes - they just can't compete to the likes of Harmony and URC types. I would much rather have them offer more (or complete) in/outs, networking or something like HD radio for example.

Thank you for a great review Dave!


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

Definitely disappointing that this one is not coming with XT32. I really enjoy my 3311CI but my next AVR or pre-pro has to include this as a base feature. At this price point it is now expected.


----------



## Sugarbear (Jul 9, 2008)

J&D said:


> Definitely disappointing that this one is not coming with XT32. I really enjoy my 3311CI but my next AVR or pre-pro has to include this as a base feature. At this price point it is now expected.


Agreed.

I suspect that 2013's lineup will take this into account. I'm hoping that XT32 trickles down to Denon's 33XX series (after Onkyo's push with the 818) and full 7.2 pre-outs trickle down to the 23XX series (as they are in Denon's European versions).


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Thank You for this review, I bet this is quite time consuming even though you may enjoy yourself.
I like this receiver and could almost use it as a processor except for the lack of multi channel inputs. I do like using the Oppo for some music discs and while I realize that Oppo outputs multi channel over HDMI, processing albeit minor is still applied via the Denon. In using the multi channel inputs we are closer to the proverbial straight wire with gain. 
I see they have kept this option on the 4--- series but dang that adds a good many greenbacks to the price. 

Thanks again, well done.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

On one hand, not having XT32 isn't as big a deal since I'd be upgrading from a 3805 from nearly a decade ago. But since my home theater room is shaped a big strangely, it would be nice to have the increased resolution of XT32.


----------

